# Target shooting state land



## usarmy_rick (Feb 17, 2019)

Can i target shoot on state land? Handguns? Rifles? Shotguns? has anyone done this?


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Yep, just be careful about your backstop.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I do it all the time. Like Trigger said, be careful.

It's legal only during small game season BTW.


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

> It's legal only during small game season BTW.


Where do you see that in the regs? And according to the hunting digest target shooting is not legal in state parks and recreation areas, which is most of what the SE MI area has.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

skinl19 said:


> Where do you see that in the regs? And according to the hunting digest target shooting is not legal in state parks and recreation areas, which is most of what the SE MI area has.


You go look and report back...


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Dont know but if your mags are more than 5 rounds in semi autos fish cop could say you are hunting and not good.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

usarmy_rick said:


> Can i target shoot on state land? Handguns? Rifles? Shotguns? has anyone done this?


*Page 6 of the Michigan Hunting Digest*
https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/hunting_and_trapping_digest_461177_7.pdf

*A Hunting License is NOT Required When... *
Target practicing or sighting in a firearm at an identifiable, artificially constructed target, and there is no attempt to take game.

*Page 14 of the Michigan Hunting Digest*
It is unlawful to: 
• Target-shoot in a State Park or Recreation Area, except on designated shooting ranges located at Algonac State Park and Bald Mountain, Island Lake, Ortonville and Pontiac Lake Recreation Areas.

*Ranges*
https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79119_79149---,00.html


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I have to dig into it but this is from the bi weekly drn reports; 

CO Ben Lasher responded to a complaint of late target shooting in the Port Huron SGA. CO Lasher found four shooters shooting over an hour past target shooting hours in the game area. Tickets were issued for the Land Use Order violations.

Interesting, I never heard about a time limitation.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> I have to dig into it but this is from the bi weekly drn reports;
> 
> CO Ben Lasher responded to a complaint of late target shooting in the Port Huron SGA. CO Lasher found four shooters shooting over an hour past target shooting hours in the game area. Tickets were issued for the Land Use Order violations.
> 
> Interesting, I never heard about a time limitation.


It may not be in the rules, note the last sentence. The Land Use Order may be something unique to the particular SGA. FM


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Forest Meister said:


> It may not be in the rules, note the last sentence. The Land Use Order may be something unique to the particular SGA. FM


It's all of them.

3.2a State game areas and wildlife areas, target shooting, prohibited conduct.

Order 3.2a A person shall not do any of the following on those state lands named in the list in order 3.1a, subject to additional provisions as may be provided in these orders:

(1) Target shoot at other than a paper, cardboard, or commercially-produced portable target designed and manufactured for the specific purpose of target shooting.

(2) Use or attempt to use: (a) Incendiary or explosive targets. (b) Incendiary or explosive ammunition. (c) Armor piercing ammunition, as defined by section 224c of 1931 PA 328, MCL 750.224c. (d) Tracer ammunition. (e) A firearm, other than a pistol, revolver, shotgun, rifle, hand-held firearm or a muzzle-loading firearm. (i) A muzzle-loading firearm shall not exceed .80 caliber.

(3) When skeet and trap shooting, use other than clay targets and shot size BBB or smaller, unless posted otherwise.

(4) Target shoot before 9:00 a.m. or after 7:00 p.m. or sunset, whichever is earliest, or as posted without the written permission of the department.

(5) Possess or be under the influence of a controlled substance or alcohol or a combination of a controlled substance and alcohol while target shooting.

(6) This section does not apply to designated shooting ranges, as defined in order 3.19.


----------



## carpetbagger (Jun 12, 2015)

Just be careful.

Land owners adjoining state or federal land get nosey and very nervous when this happens.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

So based on 3.2a, you can target practice on state game areas as long as you shoot at a target used for target shooting and its between 9 and 7.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

sgc said:


> So based on 3.2a, you can target practice on state game areas as long as you shoot at a target used for target shooting and its between 9 and 7.


Can not target shoot before 9:00 a.m. or after 7:00 p.m. or sunset, whichever is earliest, or as posted without the written permission of the department.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

sgc said:


> So based on 3.2a, you can target practice on state game areas as long as you shoot at a target used for target shooting and its between 9 and 7.


Forresr meister is right. Some SGA do not allow. Some do not allow in certain areas.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I just want to know about this .80cal Muzzle loader!


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

They kick, I have a old French one. Just keep the powder load down or you are going to be sore!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I just went down a rabbit hole. I love large caliber guns. Lol


----------



## bradepb (May 8, 2006)

I had someone popping off about 100 rounds near me Saturday evening for over an hour
all the way up to dark in Holly recreation area NOT LEGAL and not really safe with all the bow hunters out there.
Don't people realize if it was legal to target shoot in the Recreation areas in southern Michigan they would see other people doing it and it would be crazy out there.


Petronius said:


> *Page 14 of the Michigan Hunting Digest*
> It is unlawful to:
> • Target-shoot in a State Park or Recreation Area, except on designated shooting ranges located at Algonac State Park and Bald Mountain, Island Lake, Ortonville and Pontiac Lake Recreation Areas.


----------



## usarmy_rick (Feb 17, 2019)

bradepb said:


> I had someone popping off about 100 rounds near me Saturday evening for over an hour
> all the way up to dark in Holly recreation area NOT LEGAL and not really safe with all the bow hunters out there.
> Don't people realize if it was legal to target shoot in the Recreation areas in southern Michigan they would see other people doing it and it would be crazy out there.


Is it legal or not lots of contradictions in this thread


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Not. Only at designated State land gun ranges as they are safely set up with ample backstop and range rules.


----------

